# I need easy project ideas



## 14yearoldcarver (Jan 6, 2009)

I just started chainsaw carving recently and i am having trouble finding easy projects. I have bought some DVDs on line but they are for more advanced carvers. I have carved some small bears and little things but i cant seem to find anything else that is around my skill level. I got an Echo cs306 for a Christmas present with the carving bar and the main tools i need to start carving. Does anyone have any suggestions for projects?


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Easy projects*

A good source for easy step by steps for chainsaw carving can be found at www.chainsawsculptors.com. One of the simplest items to carve is a mushroom or morel.Carve it upside down, with the stem up for easier shaping, then work your way down,shaping the top or cap of the mushroom while still attached to the log, leaving about a three to four inch area at the top of the cap.Once you have the shape finished to where you want it,just cut off where its attached to the log. From there you can drywall screw the base to a stump, and then finish the top. These are good sellers for peoples gardens and yard decorations. Another easy carve is a cactus,with a main stalk and a branch curving up off of each side.Cactii have a lot more limited sales appeal than the mushrooms though. From there ,you can work your way into a stump bear,with the head and upper torso coming out of a log. Jamie Dorien over in Abrahms, Wisconsin has a vhs tape showing how to carve a cactus and a stump bear,and he has two books that he has published,one on carving bears,and one on carving eagles.He also sells carving bars,chainsaws, and other chainsaw carving items. His website is www.chainsawsculpture.com. There are a lot of chainsaw carvers in Wisconsin. Where are you located?


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jan 9, 2009)

*Another Easy One*

I forgot to tell you about some of the easiest things to carve and that are wide open to your artistic expression. Tikis. Check out www.tikiroom.com Tikis are fun to carve,they give you an idea how to approach totem poles down the line,and are actually good sellers in the right areas. Take a log,rip it in half, and lay out a design in chalk, put the half across two stumps a little below waist heighth, and have at it. Secure your workpieces so they can't move so you have a safe working situation, and do not forget about Personal Protective Equipment. Chaps, safety goggles or glasses are a must! Have fun!


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 9, 2009)

Good for you. Maybe you can do some small bears like the one in the attached pic. Only have him hold a small fishing pole, like the ones they used in Grumpy Old Men. Mine is holding an Armalite. I bought the bear, but made the Armalite. He has blue mables for eyes.


----------



## S Mc (Jan 9, 2009)

14, What a cute turtle! We see bears out here all the time so I like to see other items. For saleability, personally for my garden (just for your input), I LOVE the turtle...would buy it in a heartbeat. I also like the mushrooms mentioned above. I saw a coyote one and have not seen one since, so don't know how hard they are to carve.

Good luck and keep up the good work!

Sylvia


----------



## 14yearoldcarver (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks. i just dont know how much to sell stuff for. because i have a couple people that want a bear and some a turtle i just dont know how much to sell them for


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 13, 2009)

I would sell your carvings as art, and good art is expensive and people don't mind paying for it. I would set a ratio of cost: by the foot, pound, etc. Let's say you charge $25 a foot. A 3-foot bear would be $75, a 6-ft bear $450. Another good thing to do would be donate a small piece to non-profit group as part of their silent auction. People would bid on the item based on what they think it is worth, while they try to out bid each other. This helps you in two ways: you get to see how much people think your art is worth and you get some good exposure and publicity.


----------

